# Ford Denied Warranty Claim Help



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

I have a 2012 F350 King Ranch FX4 20k miles 6.7 I had a power folding mirror stop working on driver side. I took it to ford dealership for warranty claim and DENIED because there was a pencil eraser size black mark where either a rock hit it or someone opened there mirror on it. First off neither could have caused a mirror to break. Its intermittent and second I thought this is a Heavy Duty truck. $65,000 dollar truck and this is the customer service you get. I have owned 8 SD trucks and have never had this happen before. 

I called Ford Customer Service today and they told dealership to resubmit pictures. Who knows what they submit. A picture that makes this minor mark look huge and a issue or actual size. Any suggestions if they deny claim again. Im 100% that the mirror stopped working and not because something hit it. 

Any help appreciated
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

Just don't take no for an answer-Just keep going from one person to another & maybe even email the owner of the dealership but be persistent-Don't give up & I would bet Ford will come through-Good luck & keep us posted.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks. I will post pics and yall will laugh ur *** off. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

I work at a body shop and I'm with you that the little rock chip didn't effect the mirror function from the impact. 

It is possible that the problem may be with the switch and not the mirror it's self. 

Just to add if that's the power extender and heated it's around $1200 for a new one! 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Funny how truck mfg are now ?*

Sound like BS to me , if a. Pebble hit my mirror and stopped it from working I would have a big problem !! Now if I ripped it off by hitting something I would not expect them to fix it on their dime . Company's are just looking to tighten up on all warranty claims .

To kind see the other end I have a 2006 Chevy duramax 139,000 miles been a great truck , I notice last week that on the hood their was a crack on the hood paint . Pushed on it a piece about 2"x3" came off ? Well I understand the truck is 8 years old . Stuff happens right . Did some checking and they had paint problems in that model year and low an behold they contacted me today and will repaint the hold truck for $250.00 my part now to me that's standing behind a product .


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Go to another shop. Hopefully u did not purchase there. Bad service.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

That's the way ford is. They dicked my dad around with numerous problems while his was under warranty. Tried to fix a speaker twice and never got it. Speaker hasn't worked since truck drove off the lot. I know 2 guys that refuse to buy a ford because of the garbage they throw out when it comes to that.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Did not purchase there but worried that now they denied a claim with my VIN# in their system they will every where. Hope not. Any way here is the big large huge blemish that is causing all the problems. And yes if I had hit and damaged on something I wouldnt exspect a claim. Im a honest hard working guy that has been smart with money thatbhas workwd every day since i was 14 and only way I can afford anything nice and dont exspect handouts. But whats right is right. Im ****** enough he showed me the mark, if you know what I mean.














Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Sorry for typos. Didn't catch them before submitting. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pocchampion (Feb 20, 2013)

You may want to post your question on the ford truck forum. It was helpful to me when I posted issues with my truck.


----------



## speck-slayer (May 20, 2006)

The problem is the dealer not Ford. Did you take to Joe Meyers 290? I took my truck there last year and they spent 45 minutes looking for a reason not to warranty. I didn't like that so I just told them I had to go give me my keys. Took to Tommy Vaughn next day with no issues at all. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*No way !*

They would be covering that ! Try another dealership , then one of the ford forums ! If they will not fix that it would be the last money I ever gave them ! Ever ...... :bounce:


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Pocchampion said:


> You may want to post your question on the ford truck forum. It was helpful to me when I posted issues with my truck.


Which one you post in. Powerstroke.com or another

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FishOnOne (Feb 29, 2012)

g2outfitter said:


> Which one you post in. Powerstroke.com or another
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


You need to post this at Ford Truck Enthusiasts in the 6.7 forum. There's a Ford Rep named Crystal that can help elevate this issue with the dealer to get some resolution. Also this is not the first I've seen a dealer send a picture for a minor ding in the mirror and the warranty was denied. I don't remember the final outcome for that mess.

Good luck...

http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/forum205/


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

I LOL'd


----------



## Closer_2001 (Jul 15, 2008)

Try a real dealer, that's pathetic.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

g2outfitter said:


> Which one you post in. Powerstroke.com or another
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


ford has a service rep on powerstroke.org. i would post in the 6.7 forums what you just posted here. good luck. its ridiculous that you were denied warranty becauee of that mark.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Yuuup*



BATWING said:


> Go to another shop. Hopefully u did not purchase there. Bad service.


What this guy said. There are two types of Dealerships. One looks for ways to say NO and the others who look for ways to say YES. Go find you a YES Store. as far as Flagging your VIN#...They would not do that unless you had a detrimental failure of an Engine/trans/transfer case or differential and you had a Power-Up program installed in it.
You'll be fine, just call a few different stares until you find someone who sounds like they want your business. Don't mention "The Bad Experience" at all to them.


----------



## bigstix66 (Jan 27, 2012)

I had the same problem on my 2013 dually and thay had to replace the wiring connnector that connects the dash to the door. My mirrors started acting funny then my door speakers then my door locks. I took mine to get replaced by Von-Wil in wharton with no question asked and no out of pocket money and i didnt' even buy the truck from them guys. However i will buy my next one from them because they always take care of my super duty and also my dads ecoboost.


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

X2 on a sorry dealership take it some where else should be no problem at all to be under warranty. The minority of bad dealerships out there do not represent ford they act as a independent dealership with there stupidity.


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

Strange that a dealer would turn away warranty business without the factory denying the claim. It's an important revenue stream for them I would guess.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

BadBob said:


> I LOL'd


X2


----------



## Cudkilla (Nov 5, 2004)

Try another dealer. Got to be some here on 2Cool.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

O my gosh what did you hit that's a huge mark. J/K LOL. I hope they make it right.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Copano/Aransas said:


> O my gosh what did you hit that's a huge mark. J/K LOL. I hope they make it right.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know I'm not surprised air bag didn't go off also.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Ford denied again they said their imaging team enhanced the photos that dealer sent and could tell the impact caused mirror to fail. I asked him why then is it intermittent and why is the plastic not cracked. I said if the exterior protection is barely damaged by a pebble then tell me how the interior was damaged. Crickets. Guess ill try another dealer. Thanks for everyones honest opinion. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

g2outfitter said:


> Ford denied again they said their imaging team enhanced the photos that dealer sent and could tell the impact caused mirror to fail. I asked him why then is it intermittent and why is the plastic not cracked. I said if the exterior protection is barely damaged by a pebble then tell me how the interior was damaged. Crickets. Guess ill try another dealer. Thanks for everyones honest opinion.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


Go somewhere else. There is no way that mark caused the motor issues. If it did, those mirrors don't belong on an F-350. A better dealership should fix your problem no questions asked.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

g2outfitter said:


> Ford denied again they said their imaging team enhanced the photos that dealer sent and could tell the impact caused mirror to fail. I asked him why then is it intermittent and why is the plastic not cracked. I said if the exterior protection is barely damaged by a pebble then tell me how the interior was damaged. Crickets. Guess ill try another dealer. Thanks for everyones honest opinion.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


Imaging team. Is that the same one that handles bovine excrement?

Yeah, definitely go to another dealer. You're getting the run around.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Trust ford, LOL! Hope you get it resolved. Sounds like you aren't the only one. May find a solution here...

https://www.google.com/#q=ford+power+folding+mirror+failures


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Newbomb Turk said:


> *Trust ford*, LOL! Hope you get it resolved. Sounds like you aren't the only one. May find a solution here...
> 
> https://www.google.com/#q=ford+power+folding+mirror+failures


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Update Ford denied claim again at new dealer. Im so ******. This whole thing is ridiculous. What made me more mad was when service guy said. If you would have bought a $45 mirror cap. Ie.. chrome they would have never denied it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

well thats just stupid


----------



## Classic73Montauk (May 2, 2010)

Terrible Service rep.

A good Service Rep would not have even submitted that picture unless you were trying to warranty out a cosmetic flaw, they would have just submitted papers that it was *malfunctioning* and fixed it. Once the dealer raised doubt, and sent in the picture, they screwed you.

I have a Lariat, and my dealer has replaced rims, a leather seat cover, ford emblems and all sorts of very minor cosmetic stuff , including repainting a body panel due to very tiny corrosion bubble that didn't even break through the paint. All of these were photographed and submitted to ford. How the service rep writes it up makes a huge difference.

Example, the clearcoat on my rims were de-laminating, and the emblems were also delaminating. If the service rep was shady, he would try and say I used harsh cleaners, brushes or high pressure hoses at carwashes. But he knew that is not what happened. It is a known flaw, and he wrote it up as delamination.

Sorry they aren't working with you, that sucks!!


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

He meant that if I would have bought a cover like a chrome and changed cover so it wouldnt have showed small pebble dent. Then ford wouldnt have denied claim. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Total BS*

Need to find a better dealer ! If have seen some claims that they covered this should be one ! Not sure what to tell you to next !
Just lucky they have not stole it yet !

I would put some yellow reflective tape on it and tell them it stopped working !


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

The second dealer is where I bought truck. They are PO as well. Guyb im dealing with is a friend. Apparently my vin and mirror are flagged DENIED for driver mirror. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

call ford and dispute the denied claim you are correct that the original service dept has flagged your vin but you can still call ford and dispute yourself. If it would have been properly submitted the first time I think ford would have covered it no problem. All this is only true if the damage done to your mirror did not truly affect the function of it which in the picture it loks like there is no way it could have.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

CKALLTHEWAY said:


> call ford and dispute the denied claim you are correct that the original service dept has flagged your vin but you can still call ford and dispute yourself. If it would have been properly submitted the first time I think ford would have covered it no problem. All this is only true if the damage done to your mirror did not truly affect the function of it which in the picture it loks like there is no way it could have.


Just got off phone with supervisor with ford. Waste of an hour of my day. Lady was a complete ***** and didnt give a **** of what I had to say. She said that decision has already been made by her imaging department and investigation is done. I asked if I could drive truck on my exspense to the imaging department and have them look at it first hand and she said no. She can interrupt with the best of them. I asked again for whatever pictures were submitted and she ignored me. She said that any damage scratch blemish anything then ford will deny your claim. I have never been treated so **** poor in my life. She said only step I had was to write a letter and mail it in. But their investigation was complete as far as she was concerned. I asked to speak to someone higher and was told NO.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

play thir game, buy the cover, install it on your mirror, shurelly you have a friend who has the same truck, swap mirrors, take his truck to the dealer and thay will not know the difference. you are being treated poorly, they must think you will never be in the market for another new truck.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Guess its time to play a game with ford. I have the same truck. Maybe we should swap mirrors and see if they deny my claim.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Im game. Its crazy. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Service manager told me 100% if I bought $45 new cover and submitted it first time it would have been covered. Ill pay for everything if you want to try. 3-4 bolts 10mins. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

G2, go see Cody at Gulf Coast Auto Park in Angleton. Best service Ive been around, and great guy to boot...

(CKALLTHEWAY) Cody


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Â 


Join Date: Oct 2009

Posts: 28

Thanks: 0

Thanked 0 Times in 0 Posts

Feedback Score:Â 0Â reviews

GOOD NEWS GOOD NEWS. I took some advice from many of your post/PM and spoke to General Sales Manager and Service Manager this morning. Service Manager spent 30 minutes argueing my case against ford for me and finally recieved an Appoval. Thanks for everyones help. Something to learn. If your mirror goes out and you have any scratches. Buy $35-45 cap or cover from ebay before taking in.




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

your welcome LOL I have been in the car business for a LONG time I know that sometimes you just gotta get to the person who really gives a ..... !!!! I truly believe in Ford but not all people that work for ford have the same vision of truly caring about the customer as the Majority of us do. Let me know if I can ever help.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Great news! Saved either of us an hour trip to swap them out.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

DELETE

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------

